# Firefox users - improve TTF site performance



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I found the performance of the site a bit poor, and particularly sluggish to scroll. With the help of AdBlock Plus, I've found that removing the farcebook cack and signatures is a great way to make things more responsive. Here are the additional filters, should you wish to use them. Just save in a text file and import as custom filters:



> (Adblock Plus 0.7 or higher required) [Adblock]
> ! Checksum: PmqJf4taZMM6b++PMT9hZw
> ********.co.uk##DIV[align="center"]
> ********.co.uk##DIV.clear
> ...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like it's far easier to just use Chrome


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If you don't mind it phoning home.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> If you don't mind it phoning home.


Maybe this will help

http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-ch ... unication/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ooooo interesting, cheers  And it has AdBlock available too! If it's got an equivalent of NoScript, I'll be giving it a spin! :mrgreen:


----------

